

PhotoShelter Protects Your Images From Would-Be Flickr Thieves - edw519
http://blog.wired.com/monkeybites/2008/03/exclusive-photo.html

======
malanalars
I'd be great if flickr would offer the ability to watermark all your photos.
I'm still waiting for that...

